# Künstlerräume und Rauminstallationen



## Menger

Hola colegas, sigo con textos de hoteles en Düsseldorf. Mi afición al arte moderno es escasa, así que en esto me pierdo

_Die Kunstsammlung Nordrhein-Westfalen ist unterteilt auf drei Standorte: das K20, das K21 und das Schmela-Haus... Das K21 zeigt vor allem *Künstlerräume und Rauminstallationen*, das Schmela-Haus wird als Vortragsort und für weitere Ausstellungen genutzt._

Qué tienen de específico las *Raum*installationen? Y qué pintan en una colección de arte los Künstelerräume? No me cuadra mucho. Alguien lo conoce o ha estado allí?
Saludos y gracias de nuevo,


----------



## Tonerl

_*Künstlerräume
Ateliers für Künstler
Estudios para artistas*_

_*In einer Rauminstallation wird der Raum zu einem vollständigen Bestandteil der Kunst, das eine kann nicht vom anderen getrennt werden, es ist eine Einheit, die vom Künstler ganzheitlich gestaltet wird und daher vom Betrachter erlebt werden muss. Es stellt eine Erweiterung der Bildhauerei /Bildhauerkunst dar.

En una instalación espacial, el espacio se convierte en un componente completo del arte, el uno no puede separarse del otro, es una unidad que está diseñada holísticamente por el artista y que, por tanto, debe ser experimentada por el espectador. Representa una extensión de la escultura.*_


----------



## Alemanita

Menger said:


> Hola colegas, sigo con textos de hoteles en Düsseldorf. Mi afición al arte moderno es escasa, así que en esto me pierdo
> 
> _Die Kunstsammlung Nordrhein-Westfalen ist unterteilt auf drei Standorte: das K20, das K21 und das Schmela-Haus... Das K21 zeigt vor allem *Künstlerräume und Rauminstallationen*, das Schmela-Haus wird als Vortragsort und für weitere Ausstellungen genutzt._
> 
> Qué tienen de específico las *Raum*installationen? Y qué pintan en una colección de arte los Künstelerräume? No me cuadra mucho. Alguien lo conoce o ha estado allí?
> Saludos y gracias de nuevo,


En cuanto a Rauminstallationesn, la definición que da Tonerl es perfecta.
< ... >


----------



## Menger

¡Gracias a ambos! Excelentes referencias...


----------



## Alemanita

Cuando tengas tiempo, cuéntanos cómo tradujiste estos conceptos. Así todos aprendemos algo. Gracias.


----------



## Menger

Pues todavía estoy dándole vueltas y tengo que revisar el texto varias veces.

En principio lo de "instalaciones espaciales" parece claro.

Para lo otro quizá "estudios de artistas", aunque si tengo un rato miraré si encuentro referencias en español. Parece bastante específico.

Salud y saludos, ya os comento luego si consigo encontrar algo...


----------



## Alemanita

Después de ahondar un poco el tema (que yo también desconocía) del Künstlerraum, llego a la conclusión que se trata de una 'sala dentro de un museo de arte que fue equipada o configurada o instalada con objetos de arte por el artista mismo  (y no por un curador, por ejemplo)


----------



## Menger

Gracias Alemanita
Sí, esa creo que era la idea. 
Al final opté por "estudio de artista" (estaba muy justo de tiempo y no pude ahondar mucho). Unas semanas algo enloquecedoras...
Saludos y gracias otra vez a ambos


----------

